# M&P Newbie....Question about adding moisturizer



## jdfloral (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to M&P soap making, and I've become addicted to it!  I do have a question, though...

I'm noticing that some of the M&P that I use isn't the most moisturizing - some have actually been quite drying.  I tried adding some Virgin Coconut Oil to the melted soap but when it cools, it ends up looking white.  Is there something I am doing wrong, or is there a different additive I can use to make the soap lathery and moisturizing?

Thanks for the advice.
Denise


----------



## IanT (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not great with MP but i would say that adding lanolin would increase the soaps ability to moisturize (but keep in mind that with wash-off products they will never be overwhelmingly great for moisturizing) as well as possibly some sugar to increase the lather (this is good for CP but not sure about how it would mix with MP... usually i make a syrup with water and sugar and add that too my water-lye solution or at trace...again CP)


----------



## topcat (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi jdfloral,  I usually add either mango or shea butter to my mp with varying results - shea is a little clearer.  Otherwise if you really want a clear result use a clear oil - rice bran is good or sweet almond. HTH!


----------



## jdfloral (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for the helpful advice - I'm going to give your suggestions a try.  I see I still have so much to learn!


----------



## IanT (Dec 21, 2008)

jdfloral said:
			
		

> I see I still have so much to learn!



dont we all!?!?! lol


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Dec 21, 2008)

I use melt and pour and add fresh goats milk, unrefined shea butter, jobjoba oil and sweet almond oil and my soaps are never dry. Very moisturizing with creamy lather!


----------



## Piedpipurr (Dec 22, 2008)

Questions about sweet almond oil and jojoba oil in M&P.  How much would you add per pound of M&P?  Will they effect the color of opaque or the clarity of clear?

Thanks!


----------



## StarletGlamBathBody (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually add 1/4 teaspoon of each per 2 1b batch of soap. I use white M&P and have not noticed that it effects the clarity.


----------



## Dalziel (Dec 26, 2008)

I have added 1 Tbl spoon of shea butter to 2 Lbs of M&P and they came out well.


----------



## jdfloral (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow, what great ideas - thanks so much to everyone who contributed....I have to try these...

I took a walk at lunch to a local health food store and picked up some sweet almond oil, jojoba oil, liquid lanolin and grapeseed oil.  I'm planning on experimenting with some tonight.  I have to just be careful not to add too much...That seems to always be a problem with me.

I never thought to work with fresh goats milk...I'm very curious...

Have a great day
Denise


----------

